# 15 month old suddenly doesn't want to walk



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

How do you get outside? Stairs? Elevator? It sounds like it is not 'being' outside is the issue, but getting there is.


----------



## darrenm (Sep 11, 2011)

We take 2 flights of stairs, which he never used to mind. But even when we're down the stairs he doesn't want to go out the door.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Dogs can go through another fear period between 8 - 14 months, when things that didn't used to bother them, they are all of a sudden uncomfortable with. What 'triggers' him to run and hide? Getting the leash out? Putting the leash on his collar? putting your shoes on? Do you have a phrase you use to 'cue' it is time for a walk?


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

It could def. be the storms, also fireworks maybe? I would just be gentle but consistent. When you start to go out make sure you actually go out. Give a few small treats (even a piece of food may do) when you get the leash on, get down the stairs, and again when you get outside. Make going outside fun again! Good luck and let us know how it goes!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I second the idea of the treats at various points in the getting out the door process. Also try to desensitize him to putting on the leash. Get it out, put it on him, and in a few minutes take it off. He'll get a bit more comfie with the idea of it going on. You might also have a really, really high value treat in your pocket that he only gets when he's outside on the sidewalk, along with a lot of praise. If he gets that consistently a few times, he'll start looking forward to getting outside--might help him overcome his reluctance.


----------



## darrenm (Sep 11, 2011)

Charliethree said:


> Dogs can go through another fear period between 8 - 14 months, when things that didn't used to bother them, they are all of a sudden uncomfortable with. What 'triggers' him to run and hide? Getting the leash out? Putting the leash on his collar? putting your shoes on? Do you have a phrase you use to 'cue' it is time for a walk?


I can get his collar on no problem, but then he pretends his legs don't work. On the other hand if I mention a walk he'll run as far from the door as possible.


----------



## darrenm (Sep 11, 2011)

I was reluctant to use treats to lure him outside, but it'll probably be easier to get him out of that habit than the non-walking one.

And of course there just happens to be a thunder storm passing through right now, so we'll have to wait to try :/


----------

